# Mexican Flan



## got14u (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok my wife just made some flan yesterday and today. I figured I would share the recipe with you guys. Yesterdays turned out great but todays got pulled a little to soon. We are still learning the convection oven thing. but here is the basic recipe that they usse in the part of mexico where she is from. 

1-12oz can of carnation evaporated milk
1-14oz can of la lechera (made by nestle)
4 eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla(or to taste)
1 cup sugar

add everything but sugar and mix well. (she uses the blender)
boil one medium pot of water

once water boils place in a pan big enough to fit a glass pie pan and the water level needs to be about half way up the pie pan.

in another pan put sugar in and stir constantly until it carmelizes.

next pour carmelized sugar in to pie pan then add the rest of the ingredients and place in the oven at 350 for 1 hour. elevation may change the times a little bit.

you can do the normal tooth pick check for doneness.next remove and flip on to a plate. sometimes you need to go around the edges with a knife first. After this let cool for around 20 minutes in the fridge or over night.

Now tonights didn't get cooked long enough and the carmelized sugar stay in the pan after we flipped it out on to the plate. Any of you with a convection oven we think the time is around 40 minutes or so to cook. Here are some pics right after finished. I don't have any of the process because I didn't think about posting this till after.



here you can see a fork test. 


after flip on to plate and ready for the fridge


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2010)

i love me some flan!


----------



## got14u (Mar 3, 2010)

I really wish I had taken some ppics of last nights....way better she was really bummed about this one. I sorta talked her in to pulling it sooner...live and learn


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2010)

are you sure ir was too soon and not too much in the caramel stage? also have you ever used a water bath?


----------



## got14u (Mar 3, 2010)

No I have never cooked flan...the better half is telling me it was to soon. by the looks of the pan after flipping I think it was to long. Also the water bath I used in the big pan and then the pie pan goes in side of it. I guess my instructions weren't real clear.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm not going to argue with yer mrs. and nor should you! just shrug yer sholders and say it seems fine to me!


----------



## got14u (Mar 3, 2010)

what kind of water bath are you talking about. Is it after it cooks ? honestly I won't tell her you told me....LMAO


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 3, 2010)

Flan is one of my favorite things in the whole world - Keep working on the process and it will come together for ya - Trust the wife if hers is coming out good


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2010)

to make a water bath for baking, put your filled pan in a larger pan and add enough boiling-hot water to reach halfway up the side of the smaller pan.


----------



## got14u (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh ya we do that. I guess I wasn't real clear in my original post.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2010)

sometimes i don't read too well.............


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great looking flan, that is a tasty treat that I treasure. Congrats my friend.


----------



## pitrow (Mar 3, 2010)

I might have to give this a try!

Is the la lechera just sweetened condensed milk? I've never seen it in stores around here.


----------



## got14u (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes that is all it is. as far as I know


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I am a new found friend of flans now so I'm sitting here wondering who to give the points to so I will have to give them to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





first you Got One and then some more for the ChefRob for the both of you have me wanting to make some tonight for the wife.


----------



## shooter1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks great, love me some Flan. I have a recipe for a Flan cheesecake that my family makes that is really good. I will get the recipe from my Mom and post it.


----------



## got14u (Mar 3, 2010)

shooter that would be great

mballi thanks for the points !


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 3, 2010)

That looks good.

You just helped me figure out what the dessert part of my Mexican themed meal will be on memorial day!


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 3, 2010)

Quick question though.

Those do not look like glass pie plates to me or the wife.  They look more like a glass bowl.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 3, 2010)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 4, 2010)

thx..... let us know how it works out!


----------



## got14u (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes you can use what ever you have. Our glass pie pan was in dispose at the time from the one we made the other day. What ever shape you want it and what ever bowl, pan you got that is good for the oven will work.
thanks for the points everyone !


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 7, 2015)

Gotcha , thanks for your Flan Recipe :biggrin:  We were thinking of having some soon ::drool

I know this was an old post , however. maybe someone else would  enjoy serving !:biggrin:


----------

